# CCFL Röhre für PC Innenbeleuchtung aus Amilo PA 1538



## Shynthoras (17. März 2012)

*CCFL Röhre für PC Innenbeleuchtung aus Amilo PA 1538*

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe vor geraumer Zeit von jemandem ein defektes Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo PA1538 geschenkt bekommen und da ich gelesen hatte das ein Serienfehler vorhanden war, wo das MB defekt war, habe ich es auseinandergenommen.

Jetzt hab ich die übriggebliebenen Teile gefunden (LCD WLANkarte etc) und hab HIER eine schöne Idee gefunden.
Eben hab ich dann mal schnell das TFT Display auseinandergenommen um mir für meinen PC die CCFL Röhre da einzubauen, jetzt kommt nur die große Frage auf:

Welche Eingangsspannung hat der Inverter ? Onkel Google konnte mir nix sagen ausser Ersatzteile, deswegen wollte ich fragen welche eingangsspannung der Inverter braucht und
ob man dies vielleicht berechnen kann (durch Länge der CCFL oder so).

Ich hoffe das ist irgendwie möglich die röhre weiterzuverwenden, da ich ein begeisterter Hobbybastler und angehender Elektroniker (mache grade ne Ausbildung) bin.

Falls ihr mehr Details oder Fotos zum Inverter oder zur Röhre braucht, ich kann alles ablichten 

PS ich hoffe ich bin im richtigen Forum 

LG Shynthoras


----------



## Shynthoras (18. März 2012)

Weis keiner ne Antwort?

Ich hab mal die Bilder gemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shynthoras (21. März 2012)

Kann mal irgendeiner vll dazu was sagen?  z.b. Obs zu speziell ist???


----------



## Spyware (22. März 2012)

*AW: CCFL Röhre für PC Innenbeleuchtung aus Amilo PA 1538*

Ist schon sehr speziell. Datenblätter zu Invertern sind nur sehr schwer zu finden, und wenn auf der Platine/ Mainboard/ Röhre etc. kein Hinweis aufgedruckt ist, dann ist das sehr schwer herauszufinden.
Ich rate dir schon allein aufgrund der sehr hohen Ausgangsspannung, es nicht zu versuchen.
Wenn du allerdings die Möglichkeiten hast, dann habe ich hier noch ein paar Tipps die helfen könnten:
Labornetzteil mit Strombegrenzung auf wenige mA einstellen und mit der Eingangsspannung von 0-15V langsam hochfahren und am Ausgang des Inverters mit einem Multimeter messen (bis ca. 400-500V Wechselspannung erreicht sind).
Manche Inverter starten aber nur bei angehängter Röhre (habe ich schon bei einem alten Notebook erlebt)...du kannst sie auch gleich anhängen wenn du dich traust, aber dann muss der Strom höher eingestellt werden.
Es kann auch vorkommen, dass der Inverter ein Signal zum Starten erhalten muss...außerdem musst du auch erstmal den eingangsseitigen +/- Anschluss finden.

Kann ganz easy sein, muss es aber nicht...viel Erfolg 

Und immer aufpassen mit Spannungen über 50V...andere Person sollte in der Nähe sein!


----------



## Shynthoras (23. März 2012)

Ok danke schonmal werds heute mal ausprobieren  wenns geht sag ich was ich gemacht hab


----------



## Shynthoras (1. April 2012)

So werds doch nicht machen grund:

Zu gefährlich! 
Mein Onkel hat mir dringlichst geraten nichts damit rumzuprobieren. Giftig und zu hohe spannung.

Werd die CCFL röhre zum sondermüll bringen.

Danke nochmal an dich


----------



## joasas (8. April 2012)

*AW: CCFL Röhre für PC Innenbeleuchtung aus Amilo PA 1538*

Diese Laptopinverter laufen in der Regel mit 5-12V, bei älteren Geräten sind es oft 12V.

Sinnvolle Anwendungen gibt es für die einzelne Röhre kaum welche, mit dem Diffusor vom TFT kann man jedoch einen netten Lichttisch basteln, dadurch ist eine schnelle Kontrolle von Dias möglich, man könnte es sogar als Durchleuchteinheit für einen Scanner nutzen.


----------



## Shynthoras (10. April 2012)

Danke für die antwort 
Aber.ich hab die röhre samt inverter und anderem elektroschrott mal der AWB gegeben und beim Sondermüll vorbeigebracht.
Hab jetzt stattdessen das gleiche mit LEDs vor sind ja auch klein 

So nochmal danke


----------

